# new symbol in audio display



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

An unexplained symbol appeared today. The car is a 2016 Nissan Versa with a Type A audio and navigation system. The symbol that of a draining AA-cell battery, as in a cell phone or other portable device. The anode end of the symbol appears to the left. The symbol appears just to the right of the center of the audio-navigation display. I cannot find in the Owner's Manual any explanation of this symbol. Nor have I found any online yet. I doubt that the car has any AA batteries in it. Does anyone know what this symbol means? TIA


----------



## RB22 (Jun 20, 2019)

The symbol turns out to be for my smart phone.


----------

